# Kabob Vegetables?



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2010)

With the "big grilling" weekend upon us, on one of the days I plan to do marinated turkey kabobs (bought a nice marinated turkey tenderloin to cut up for those) & marinated veggie kabobs.

I always use whole large button mushrooms, sweet onion quarters, chunks of colored bell peppers, chunks of zucchini, chunks of yellow squash, & large whole garlic cloves if I can find them for the veggie kabobs.

Any ideas on other vegetables I can skewer that will pretty much cook in the same time frame as the above veggies?


----------



## Kathleen (May 26, 2010)

You can cut ears of corn into small sectioned "rounds" and skewer them on your kabobs!  It is pretty and tasty.  Though I've not tried it, I've heard that frozen artichoke hearts can be good.  Barely-done, whole baby potatoes with skins-on are delicious on kabobs.  (Cook them in advance if people are building their own kabobs.)  Although it is not a veggie, per se, I love pineapple chunks nestled between peppers and onions on kabobs.

~Kathleen


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2010)

Thanks!  Hubby definitely wants separate corn-on-the-cob, so that's nixed, but the potato idea sounds interesting, especially since so many vendors at the farmers market have such lovely tiny baby potatoes right now.  I wonder how long I'd have to precook them so they'd be firm enough to skewer, but not turn to mush.  Any ideas on that?


----------



## Robo410 (May 26, 2010)

they don't cook together but put a basket or pan of grape or cherry tomatoes on the grill and get them hot and several popped. plate with the kabobs.  really good!


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2010)

l like to soak white mushrooms in a spicy beer mixture overnight before kebab-ing. they come out hot and juicy, with more flavour than plain ol' 'shrooms.

pineapple chunks or peach halves are also good on a skewer, especially with sweet onions and chunks of a firm fleshed fish.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 27, 2010)

Brussel sprouts!!


----------



## frozenstar (May 28, 2010)

I'm jealous. I wish I can go barbequing too this weekend...


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Brussel sprouts!!



Oh, I like that idea!!  And pieces of corn too !!


----------



## Kathleen (May 29, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Thanks!  Hubby definitely wants separate corn-on-the-cob, so that's nixed, but the potato idea sounds interesting, especially since so many vendors at the farmers market have such lovely tiny baby potatoes right now.  I wonder how long I'd have to precook them so they'd be firm enough to skewer, but not turn to mush.  Any ideas on that?



Scrub them with a brush to remove all dirt, then cover with water and simmer until they are just done to the fork.  Like they would be for potato salad, which I use potatoes that are just done.

I hope this helps.

~Kathleen


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen (May 31, 2010)

How did your kabobs turn out?


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2010)

Some vegetables can be par-boiled, then skewered, to make them cook in the same time.  Small onions and new potatoes take to this treatment.    Chunks of eggplant do well just plain (no need to par-boil).  Oh, also small tomatoes (cherry and grape are too small, you need something in between).  Some more delicate vegetables (green beans, green onions, asparagus) are good squirted with olive oil, seasoned, and wrapped in foil.   I like to brush them all with olive oil, then season with my favorite seasoning blends.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 31, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> How did your kabobs turn out?


 
We're going to have them today, so I'll let you know!

I've got multi-colored bell pepper pieces, sweet onion chunks, large garlic cloves, yellow squash, zucchini squash, large cherry tomatoes, large button mushroom caps, & baby variegated eggplant chunks marinating in Italian dressing in the fridge as we speak.  Also the Italian-marinated store-bought turkey tenderloin.  Although doing the meat & veggies together is prettier, I've found that doing meat & veggie kabobs separately results in better cooking, as the turkey chunks cook up quicker than the veggies.

Plan to serve up with Zatarain's Yellow Rice, warm pita bread, some homemade Raita (Indian-spiced yogurt dressing) & a green salad.  Hope the thunderstorms hold off till I'm ready to grill!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2010)

Everything turned out delicious!  I was very lucky in that even though the eggplant chunks cooked a lot faster than the summer squashes, they didn't reach the point of no return wherein they'd be falling off the skewers.  I'm thinking next time I'll skewer up the eggplant along with the mushrooms & some peppers & onions separately from the squash pieces & start the squash pieces with some additional peppers & onions a little earlier in order to have everything more finished at the same time.  But all in all, it turned out quite well, & I have leftovers to enjoy this week for lunch.


----------

